# Considering a golden to keep these two in line



## jamie (Jan 8, 2008)

I posted some questions about how a GR would get along with our other dogs, here they are:


The Great Dane, Zelda, doing her trick:


















and an impression of a dane-skin rug:










And, the Maltese, Niko:


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Well you got the HUGE dog, and the very small dog, so I think you need one that is in the middle. They are both very cute.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good looking crew you have there. A golden would fit right in with your crew just perfect.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

You have beautiful dogs!! Two dogs and your house is so clean!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great looking dogs and a golden will fit right in being middle size. Love the great dane rug.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Golden=the perfect middle size dog that you are missing!!.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG...I love Great Danes. One of our students has one that looks just like yours! His name is Atlas, but for some reason I call him Apollo???


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Black..white...and the best color to go along with them will be...of course GOLD!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd say go for it, you have all the other sizes.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That dane-skin rug pic is funny!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

those are some great lookin dogs, and a golden would perfectly complete your pack!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Our golden's best friend is a Maltese.


----------

